

Slack killer? - rajeevgee

Slack is good, but there has to be a better tool that brings the best part of email, social and messaging into one. Add to that storage as well. We came across a product built out of Asia called GeckoLife...good. Get involved!
======
mtmail
It's totally fine to promote and link to your own product on HN (based on your
submission history you're the author).

[https://geckolife.com/](https://geckolife.com/)

Making the submission a question, then saying 'we came across' without a good
description or link to the product just sounds weird. And it's obviously not a
Slack killer because geckolife is a mobile app while Slack primarily runs on
the desktop.

------
JohnVanDijk
Check out Flock! Even better In my opinion.
[http://www.flock.co/](http://www.flock.co/)

